# Tracker jet swap



## fishbum (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone know if a 120 can be swapped into a tracker that has a 90 
If not what would have to be done ? Thanks


----------



## sjsykora (Nov 28, 2013)

The 120 will bolt on the 90 pump. The gear ratio on the 90 pump is 1.14:1 and the ratio on the 120 pump is 1:1. Engine cover may not fit unless Tracker used the same cover for both engines. Steve.


----------

